# Regular revoluciones de motor de lavarropa (lavadora) para torno casero de cerámica



## Cachimba (Feb 19, 2014)

Hola, les agradecería su amable atención. 

Ante todo tengo que aclarar que se trata de un proyecto de electricidad, y que mis conocimientos del tema son muy limitados. 

Resulta que quiero hacer un torno para alfarería, y para eso estoy usando un viejo motor de lavarropas de 186 W (1/4 HP), monofásico (creo). Tiene tres cables y una sola velocidad. El tema es que necesito bajarle las revoluciones, que son muy excesivas, y también necesito poder regularlas en un rango más bajo para que el torno sea útil. 

Me compré un regulador (entiendo que es un dimmer) para ventiladores marca de 300 W para esto. Las revoluciones las baja, pero no lo suficiente como para que el motor se pueda usar. 

¿Puedo probar con alguna otra cosa, o agregando algo más? Quiero evitar tener que recurrir a correas y poleas para regular las revoluciones del torno, porque se complica el diseño, y además tengo un espacio muy limitado para ubicarlo. 

Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 19, 2014)

podrias poner una imagen  o marca del regulador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2014)

Un torno para cerámica además de tener velocidad baja y regulable , debe tener fuerza , así que viene muy bien la reducción a correa.

Te recomiendo que te consigas una tapa trasera de lavarropas , ya tenés los rulemanes y la polea , del canasto de la ropa solo le dejarías el fondo para atornillarle una tabla de madera (o fenólico) redonda , le pondrías un motor también de lavarropas pero de carbones que lo regulás con tu dimmer. El motor iría montado sobre esa tapa pero girado 180º y más cerca del eje , utilizando una correa mas corta

Si la tapa es cóncava  hasta te sirve de contenedora de salpicaduras 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...are-el-lavarropas-y-sobrevivi-al-intento.html


----------



## sergiot (Feb 19, 2014)

La mejor forma es como te dijeron, con poleas, ojo con algunos motores con el acople centrifugo del bobinado de trabajo, si bajan mucho las vueltas se des-acopla y te conecta el bobinado de arranque, si es un motor sin ese sistema podes regular tranquilo las vueltas, pero a menor velocidad, menor fuerza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2014)

Por eso le recomendé el de carbones 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-493937996-motores-de-lavarropas-nuevos-a-carbones-_JM_

Un torno para cerámica vale entre 5 y 10 mil pesos (400 a 800 dólares)


----------



## Cachimba (Feb 19, 2014)

Hola, muchas gracias por sus respuestas.

Espero no ser pedante, pero encontré un ejemplo que se parece a lo que tenía pensado:

http://www.churlinghamtools.blogspot.com.ar/





 
Es muy loco usar un motorcito de ventilador de pie para hacer algo similar? Tengo uno a mano...
Es que realmente me gustaría que el plato y el motor estén en un mismo eje, para que lo pueda mover y guardar con facilidad...

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2014)

Ese del blog tiene un motor con reductora de engranajes y un variador de 2.000 pesos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 19, 2014)

no todos los lavarropas tiene polea


----------



## sergiot (Feb 20, 2014)

En donde viste o leíste que eso tiene un motor de ventilador???!!!jajaja, eso está usando un moto-reductor trifásico con un invertir monofásico que transforma a 3x220V en sus salidas.

Si tenes plata para pagarlo, es la mejor opción, pero si arrancamos hablando de un dimer de 100 pesos a esto ultimo hay un abismo.

Podes conseguir de esos motores en desguace de industrial, pero el invertir tiene que ser nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2014)

Seeeeeeee , lo que pasa que Internet tiene cosas . . . 

Con éste se podrá tornear chucherías de 5 o 6 centímetros

http://www.ehowenespanol.com/torno-alfareria-casero-motor-ventilador-hechos_83049/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2014)

Al final te encontré uno que hizo lo mismo que yo te propuse :





 
Yo lo haría con un lavarropas de carga lateral que es más cuadrado y el motor hacia abajo


----------

